# Intel Ultimate-N 6300 AGN This device cannot start. (Code 10)



## puma99dk| (May 24, 2013)

i received my Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN but when install Intel's or Lenovo's Driver on my Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64bit i just get this error:







u may ask why i also write i tried Lenovo's driver, but from what i can see from the Hardware ID it's a Lenovo branded Wireless card, but would that restriction the card to only work on Lenovo motherboards?

Bcs if it's bcs of whitelist check restriction i should be able to remove it, but i dunno how, i even looked here "Remove whitelist check / add ID's to break hardware restrictions mod requests. (http://forums.mydigitallife.info)" but i am just not sure how to actually.



> Hardware Ids
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4238&SUBSYS_11118086&REV_35
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4238&SUBSYS_11118086
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4238&CC_028000
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4238&CC_0280


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2013)

hmm so i guess no one can help me 

so i may need to buy a brand new one and make sure it's an Intel branded one i get then...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 2, 2013)

Its doubtful that removal of a whitelist setting will fix the problem. that seems pretty extreme. Is the card itself intel branded? Id be suprised that windows thinks it's intel and ends up being lenovo...

try installing the driver from scratch. first remove it. reboot the pc. does windows pick up the card and install driver? or just show the device in device manager with a !, saying it needs a driver. if it needs the driver, get the latest from intel website. install that.

if youre still having trouble, could be that the device itself is broken and you should return it.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 2, 2013)

Try covering pin 20 on the card with a sliver of tape to try and prevent the laptop from blacklisting an unauthorized adapter. I got my Intel 6200 adapter working this way in my 2010 Toshiba A665D-S6091 AMD laptop to replace the POS Realtek that came with it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 2, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Try covering pin 20 on the card with a sliver of tape to try and prevent the laptop from blacklisting an unauthorized adapter. I got my Intel 6200 adapter working this way in my 2010 Toshiba A665D-S6091 AMD laptop to replace the POS Realtek that came with it.



it's not a laptop, it's for my Asus Maximus V Extreme board....



Hybrid_theory said:


> Its doubtful that removal of a whitelist setting will fix the problem. that seems pretty extreme. Is the card itself intel branded? Id be suprised that windows thinks it's intel and ends up being lenovo...
> 
> try installing the driver from scratch. first remove it. reboot the pc. does windows pick up the card and install driver? or just show the device in device manager with a !, saying it needs a driver. if it needs the driver, get the latest from intel website. install that.
> 
> if youre still having trouble, could be that the device itself is broken and you should return it.



the wifi card is Intel branded all over the place, but the hardware-id shows otherwise 


pics of the card:


----------



## BLOODMODE (Jan 22, 2014)

That looks just like the card I just got which also has this problem.  After some research, apparently that card with the sticker that looks like that is a Lenovo chip that is "whitelisted" on the card itself to only work with certain motherboards/bios such as Lenovo laptops.  Most laptops also have in their bios not to allow cards that aren't on their whitelist either.

Allegedly you need the OEM Intel chip that will work with desktops.  The sticker on the Newegg.com one looks to be the case.  I am going to buy it and give it a try.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 22, 2014)

Results for MAC address 0024D7
MAC address	0024D7
Company	Intel Corporate

Sounds like it is made by intel for lenovo. hence the "corporate" branding on the MAC addr.


----------

